# For those of you considering or attending Le Cordon Bleu... please read.



## elizash (Apr 5, 2010)

Why I Dropped Out of the Le Cordon Bleu Program at Western Culinary Institute, and Why You Should Think Twice About Attending 
check out my personal experience!


----------

